

Open DNS Resolver Project - jgrahamc
http://openresolverproject.org

======
peskey
this is great that this information is out there and people are now taking it
seriously. I presented about this at APRICOT last month:
[http://www.apricot2013.net/__data/assets/pdf_file/0009/58878...](http://www.apricot2013.net/__data/assets/pdf_file/0009/58878/tom-
paseka_1361839564.pdf) Please all network operators! Clean up the open
recursors in your network and implement BCP-38!

